# Whole30 sounds crazy?!



## RJ2019

A little background: I have some unexplained inflammation issues that have been bothering me since I was in my 20's. I am mid 30's now. Recently found out about some organ damage, saw a doctor for a follow-up visit. A new doctor who is completing her residency.

Anyway. She ordered a bunch of tests and bloodwork, referred me to a G.I. specialist. Then she told me if I was able to, I should try this diet called Whole30. I had never heard of it before, so looked into it after I got home that afternoon.

Guys..... I think that lady is a quack. Like seriously?!?? I feel like it is completely unrealistic to ask a person to entirely cut out THAT many entire food groups at once. No grains whatsoever, no sugars, no dairy AND no beans?! I'm sure I am forgetting something else here but can't remember what it was.

So here I am, all pissed off at myself because I am unable to follow this doctor recommended diet for even a few hours. Honestly, every time I think about it I get fits of rage. Has anyone else tried this diet at all, and how on earth did you make it work? This idea is just crazy to me. And for those who are trying to lose weight, I've got just the starvation diet for you!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Honey. It's Paleo / Keto. It works. It's salads, vegetables, and meat.

I don't know why you are angry at the doctor.

Edited to add:
download some meal plans








Whole30 Meal Plan & Grocery Lists (4 weekly plans: FREE)


Whole30 meal plan (4 weeks included) - complete with grocery lists, meal prep tips, and more to help you eat well, lose weight, and reset.




www.ourpaleolife.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Oh, and if you are following it, sugar/carb withdrawal symptoms are expected.


----------



## RJ2019

No grains, no sugar AND no dairy? I cant even get through my morning coffee like that. And coffee is my biggest hangup. I will start killing people if i cant at least have my coffee. With cream and sugar thank you very much. 

Vegetables and meat, seriously how do people live on that? It effectively cuts ouy half of the food groups, how is that healthy?


----------



## mnn2501

Don't like it ? - then don't follow it.
It DOES work however - has for thousands of people.
From the website:

*This is not hard. *Fighting cancer is hard. Birthing a baby is hard. Losing a parent is hard. Drinking your coffee black. Is. Not. Hard. You have done harder things than this. It’s only thirty days, and it’s for the most important health cause on earth—the only physical body you will ever have in this lifetime. Hear me now: The Whole30 is exactly as hard as you decide it’s going to be, so repeat after me: “This is not hard.”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Actually, food groups are a government invention. 

Vegetables include carbohydrates, fats, protein. Meat includes protein and fat.

You do NOT need milk products to survive and be healthy. 

Think of Paleo as a tool to accomplish your goals. It's up to you. Eat well and be healthy. Or don't.


----------



## mzgarden

Perhaps you could transition a little every day - mix sugar with a natural non sugar sweetener and go a little less sugar each day? Maybe you could do the same with cream -- mix almond or coconut milk with regular milk and transition away from cream? Substitute and gradually get away from sugar and/or cream?

I think cold turkey is hard and it can make you feel like you're not in control. Making a transition plan that matches your current foods to transitioning to a different plan makes more sense to me - plus you are making the decisions so you are in charge.

I started Keto a couple months ago. Rather than eliminating food groups, I set my daily net carb intake at 25 grams. I had eggs and breakfast sausage in the morning, a salad with turkey for lunch and we had hamburgers for dinner last night - I had goat cheese stuffed into the burger (no bun, ketchup or pickles), sauteed zucchini and celery and a big side salad with mostly greens and a little bit of tomato. I generally eat roasted nuts, meats, eggs, some cheese and several veg are low in carb (zucchini, greens, broccoli, etc.) I never drank milk anyway (even though we raise dairy goat, lol). I never eat much sugar, but I did eat rice and potatoes - which I'm not eating now. No pasta, no bread. Hardest thing for me is I love sandwiches and I love potatoes, but oh well. I had some carb withdrawal (keto-flu) the first 2 days but it's been ok since then. 

If a plan makes you frantic, it's not a plan you'll stick with. Take a step today and another tomorrow and do what you can over time. 

I hope you find a cause and then a solution for your inflammation. whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The biggest dietary causes of inflammation that I can think of are sugar, wheat, and dairy. We are just SO USED to eating them that we think they are necessary. 

Other sources have other lists, but here's another take on what we eat that hurts us.








6 Foods That Cause Inflammation


Some foods can drive inflammation and raise your risk of chronic disease. Here are 6 foods that increase inflammation in the body.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Danaus29

A lot of foods forbidden in the Whole30 are foods know to cause inflammation or digestive issues.

People ate nothing but meat, fruit and vegetables for thousands of years and managed to survive.

By cutting those items for 30 days it allows your body to heal from damage caused by certain foods that you might have a sensitivity to.


----------



## RJ2019

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The biggest dietary causes of inflammation that I can think of are sugar, wheat, and dairy. We are just SO USED to eating them that we think they are necessary.
> 
> Other sources have other lists, but here's another take on what we eat that hurts us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Foods That Cause Inflammation
> 
> 
> Some foods can drive inflammation and raise your risk of chronic disease. Here are 6 foods that increase inflammation in the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com


Ok so part of the problem here is that I just (like 2 months ago) yarded ALL of the gluten out of my house, gave away probably 45lbs of food so i could have no wheat products in my home. Replacing the stuff was expensive and I don't have a lot of money. House still isn't stocked the way it should be. Gluten free diet can get expensive fast. Doing the same again anytime soon not financially viable. Right now can only afford few lbs of meat per week. Veg garden not producing much now, obviously. And, have 2 really small kids to feed. Dont know how to do this without starving the kids too


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

10 tips for Paleo on a budget and keto on a budget


These ten hacks will help you follow paleo on a budget, or keto on a budget. Unique ways to get a healthy body without wrecking your bank account!




acleanbake.com













Cheap Paleo Meals: the $50/week grocery budget for two (plus 7 tips to make it happen!) - student loans and sweet potatoes


One potentially limiting factor for folks interested in the Paleo diet is that it seems cost-prohibitive. “Cheap paleo meals” seems like an oxymoron.




studentloansandsweetpotatoes.com


----------



## Terri

It sounds like the doctor is trying to do one of 2 things: either (1.) reduce your blood sugar or (2.) remove a food that she thinks that you are reacting badly to

A suggestion: fried potatos with an egg on top makes a reasonable and affordable breakfast. And, it looks like it is allowed on the Whole 30 diet. I eat that a couple of times a week. I do not use the packages of frozen hash browns: I cut a potato into small cubes and throw it into an oily skillet. It is a lot easier than dealing with bags of hashbrowns that have frozen into one large lump, not to mention cheaper and healthier as well

If your kids want to eat cereal in the morning that is fine for them but you might want to avoid that yourself, as too much grain in the morning is both hard on blood sugar and also grains will irritate the digestive tracts of many people.

Beans and dairy (as well as grain) can also cause digestive irritation, which is why the doc wants you to avoid them for 30 days.

It sounds like you have been half sick for a very long time. Your doctor is trying to figure out why


----------



## Cornhusker

Try a diabetic diet if you think that one is bad. 🤢
Most of us eat too many processed foods, too much grain, too much sugar, etc. 
I think whole foods, unprocessed, foods you actually have to cook are the way to go.
If you give up certain food groups, it will only bother you for a few days if you really, really give it your best shot.
We are what we eat.


----------



## Cornhusker

Terri said:


> It sounds like the doctor is trying to do one of 2 things: either (1.) reduce your blood sugar or (2.) remove a food that she thinks that you are reacting badly to
> 
> A suggestion: fried potatos with an egg on top makes a reasonable and affordable breakfast. And, it looks like it is allowed on the Whole 30 diet. I eat that a couple of times a week. I do not use the packages of frozen hash browns: I cut a potato into small cubes and throw it into an oily skillet. It is a lot easier than dealing with bags that have frozen into one large lump, not to mention cheaper and healthier as well
> 
> If your kids want to eat cereal in the morning that is fine for them but you might want to avoid that yourself, as too much grain in the morning is both hard on blood sugar and also grains will irritate the digestive tracts of many people.
> 
> Beans and dairy (as well as grain) can also cause digestive irritation, which is why the doc wants you to avoid them for 30 days.
> 
> It sounds like you have been half sick for a very long time. Your doctor is trying to figure out why


My dog suffers from stomach problems, and is always scratching. We switched to a better, grain free dog food and he's a lot better.
Might be the same kind of thing?


----------



## Danaus29

Terri said:


> A suggestion: fried potatos with an egg on top makes a reasonable and affordable breakfast. And, it looks like it is allowed on the Whole 30 diet. I eat that a couple of times a week. I do not use the packages of frozen hash browns: I cut a potato into small cubes and throw it into an oily skillet. It is a lot easier than dealing with bags of hashbrowns that have frozen into one large lump, not to mention cheaper and healthier as well


If you like sweet potatoes or squash you could substitute that instead of white potatoes. I like eggs with fried kale and mushrooms but the kale has to be Red Russian, not that nasty hard kale sold in the grocery store.


It's too bad the doc didn't give you this diet before Thanksgiving. Turkey and sweet potatoes were cheap and plentiful here. For less than $20 you could have bought enough turkey to last a couple months.


----------



## alida

I have two family members who did the Whole30 plan for the full month for exactly the reason I believe your Dr has suggested it to you. To figure out what foods could trigger the intestinal issues both had been suffering since their teens. It is tough, for 30 days, but not as tough for my relatives as the discomforts both suffered as children and adults. Once the 30 days were up they started to add small amounts of one food at a time and paid attention to any reactions. It's been awhile, but I do recall that my niece had to eliminate milk, but some hard cheeses were okay. My nephew had to say goodbye to wheat products 90% of the time. Neither can eat nuts anymore. Some nuts are allowed on Whole30 but there were other reasons for them to exclude nuts at the same time. 

I really like Alice's links to various menu guides. Yes it would be tricky to follow when you have little ones and a budget, but perhaps try giving up one of the groups, like sugar OR dairy and see what happens. 

What I do wish for you is that the specialist gave you better information about WHY she suggested this plan and made clear that you probably would not have to keep all of these foods out of your life forever. I also wish you well getting your health issues resolved.


----------



## RJ2019

alida said:


> I have two family members who did the Whole30 plan for the full month for exactly the reason I believe your Dr has suggested it to you. To figure out what foods could trigger the intestinal issues both had been suffering since their teens. It is tough, for 30 days, but not as tough for my relatives as the discomforts both suffered as children and adults. Once the 30 days were up they started to add small amounts of one food at a time and paid attention to any reactions. It's been awhile, but I do recall that my niece had to eliminate milk, but some hard cheeses were okay. My nephew had to say goodbye to wheat products 90% of the time. Neither can eat nuts anymore. Some nuts are allowed on Whole30 but there were other reasons for them to exclude nuts at the same time.
> 
> I really like Alice's links to various menu guides. Yes it would be tricky to follow when you have little ones and a budget, but perhaps try giving up one of the groups, like sugar OR dairy and see what happens.
> 
> What I do wish for you is that the specialist gave you better information about WHY she suggested this plan and made clear that you probably would not have to keep all of these foods out of your life forever. I also wish you well getting your health issues resolved.


Thanks-- yes, I would like to know the reasoning behind the diet and more importantly some hard science backing it. I looked a little, didn't find a whole lot of the studies i would like to see. Thats what makes the whole thing sound like a crackpot idea to me.

I'm willing to try. To a certain extent. Like i said before, I JUST eliminated all the gluten in the house and now having to do this, so soon afterward really makes me mad. Im not going to try out one strange diet idea after another for the rest of my life, it just is NOT okay with me.

I did without my coffee today. I bought unsweetened coconut milk to put in coffee. Not supposed to use artificial sweeteners... had a weird idea to try putting liberal amounts of cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice in? There is a tea I drink like crazy (without sugar) and it has cinnamon and cardamom and some other stuff in it...thought I could potentially mix that with yerba mate for morning caffiene fix?? I dont know. But, there was no mate tea to be found at the store I hit up. Bought some extra meat and vegetables. Just cooked up a bunch of eggs with hot sauce and nutritional yeast in them.

After one day I am already hating this.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

You don’t HAVE to do. You can choose to do it for your health.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Sugar and wheat are easy once you get into it. Its both at the same time that are hard.

I did no wheat for about 9 months. Lost 35 pounds, lived on real sugar pepsi and almond joys. Still lost weight.

Once I got into the swing of it, it was much easier and became a habit.

I am always on the road heading to jobsites and various places. It got hard to eat wheat free after a while. Only so many corn tortilla sandwiches and lettuce wrapped burgers a guy can eat.

My kid still does it, been about 3 years with only an occasional binge on Hawaiin rolls. 

Of course, we pay for the expensive food.

I'll eventually do it again. I have never felt better.


----------



## RJ2019

Wheat is no problem for me... already done. There are so many substitutes i dont miss it much EXCEPT for baking traditional bread. I miss that part. Sugar.... I could get behind cutting out sugar. Maybe... if my life depends on it.

What irks the crap out of me is cutting out not only wheat but ALL grains (even rice). As well as beans and legumes, and all dairy and all sugar. No deep fried foods. No store bought chips. That effectively eliminates ALL eating out options and leaves you with not very many choices for food. I'm cranky and obstinate, yes... but I dont want to learn to cook all over again. I dont have time or inclination for it, the way I cook now works just fine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Actually, you will learn to eat out. Even the local chain burger place does a “bowl” with the meat patty and veg.

Yes, it’s overwhelming at first. You don’t HAVE to do it all at once.

Have you tried quinoa?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The way you cook now makes you sick, apparently.


----------



## Terri

People who react to one food may well react to another. I believe that might be why the doc wants you to eliminate all of the more "reactive" foods at once. 

_IF_ that helps you, then you can add back one food a week until you get a fresh reaction, and then you will know to not eat that food unless you are willing to deal with the effects. THEN you continue adding back one new food every week or so

That is a popular down and dirty way to pinpoint what a person reacts to and what they do not react to. Personally I can say that it works: I eat the bread all that I want, but I cannot have poultry more than 2 days in a row or I get mentally foggy. On a hunch I looked up an allergy test I had done many years before, and, yep. I have a SLIGHT allergy to poultry. I still eat chicken but not every day in a row. 

The trick is to avoid the most common "trigger" foods for a while, and then slowly add in the suspect foods and see what happens.

By the way, your craving for morning coffee with lots of sugar makes me wonder if you have low blood sugar episodes at night. An easy way to prevent that would be to have a few bites of meat at bed time


----------



## goodatit

RJ2019 said:


> No grains, no sugar AND no dairy? I cant even get through my morning coffee like that. And coffee is my biggest hangup. I will start killing people if i cant at least have my coffee. With cream and sugar thank you very much.
> 
> Vegetables and meat, seriously how do people live on that? It effectively cuts ouy half of the food groups, how is that healthy?


i don't think it would hurt anything to have your coffee.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Agree. Coffee is unlikely to be an issue, and (in my experience) most folks trying Whole 30 add it back to their day.


----------



## mnn2501

RJ2019 said:


> the way I cook now works just fine.


Except, obviously it doesn't.

Try cutting out one thing at a time if you don't want to cut them all at once.


----------



## RJ2019

goodatit said:


> i don't think it would hurt anything to have your coffee.


Amen!


----------



## RJ2019

I survived day 2 without my coffee (or cream, or sugar). I have sort of a suspicion that dairy could be the problem...or part of the problem anyway. Have a seasoned pork roast and taters and mushrooms and zucchini in the slow cooker now. I screwed up and didnt read the seasoning ingredients for the roast and it has sugar in it.... eye roll. So there's that out the window already. Wasn't about to toss almost 3lbs of meat or simply not eat it because of a mistake like that though... I cant afford to do that. Unseasoned roast it is, next time. I feel like I'm starving to death, but want to at least try.

I still think the doctor is off her rocker...but some benefit of the doubt may be in order here😂


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

A small bit of sugar in this roast isn’t a failure. Next one, use pepper, garlic, onion, paprika, and whatever single herbs you have.

It is definitely a new mindset.


----------



## RJ2019

Alice In TX/MO said:


> A small bit of sugar in this roast isn’t a failure. Next one, use pepper, garlic, onion, paprika, and whatever single herbs you have.
> 
> It is definitely a new mindset.


The roast doesn't have enough sugar to be able to taste it or anything, it's not like honey ham or something obviously sugary. If anything, it usually just tastes too salty when I make it. Adding a lot of veggies to soak up the juice helps, this is something I have made before.


----------



## HDRider

Whole 30 worked great for my wife and I. Never felt better.

That said, it is hard to stay on. We did it for 6 months. Then fell off. We do a modified version now. It makes you open your eyes to all the crap you eat.


----------



## Danaus29

You can do a seasoned roast without added salt or sugar. The ingredients in every seasoning blend are available individually. Yes it costs quite a bit more, upfront, but the ingredients can be mixed and blended more to what you like.

If you prefer a pre-mixed seasoning Mrs Dash makes a nice variety of blended seasonings. They tend to collect moisture and can become a block of seasoning if stored in the typical kitchen cabinet. I store them in the freezer to keep the moisture out. You have to check the labels, some do contain sugar.


----------



## RJ2019

HDRider said:


> Whole 30 worked great for my wife and I. Never felt better.
> 
> That said, it is hard to stay on. We did it for 6 months. Then fell off. We do a modified version now. It makes you open your eyes to all the crap you eat.


There is soy in just about EVERYTHING!! Or sugar, or gluten, or some combination of those things. You just cannot win! Reading ingredient labels since kicking the gluten alone has been eye opening. I dont know why wheat or soy has to be added to every sauce or dressing on store shelves, nor do I know why my (until now) preferred brand of ground sausage has to contain high fructose corn syrup (that was another of yesterday's discoveries). And dont even get me STARTED on the chemicals and preservatives, lot of the time I will put an item back on the shelf not because a not allowed ingredient is in it but because of the sheer number of chemicals in it. Gross!

I'm becoming one of those freaks who has to touch and read every label on everything in the grocery store now. Those of you who are weirded out by that, you have my sincere apologies but it's become necessary to do.


----------



## Danaus29

I am a label reader. I was shocked at the number of ingredients in iodized table salt.

Wheat and soy are commonly used cheap thickeners. Yes, they are in everything. Taco seasoning packets are mostly flour. 

I was shocked to find sucralose in so many items. I didn't drink hot chocolate powders for years because they contained sucralose. Fortunately it is no longer in some powders. It is an ingredient in too many vitamins and supplements. There is even sucralose and wheat or soy in imitation crab and lobster meat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

You are joining the High Order of Label Readers. It’s a good thing. 

The cheap filler ingredients in processed food are staggering.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sucralose and other artificial sweeteners give me digestive problems.


----------



## Danaus29

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sucralose and other artificial sweeteners give me digestive problems.


It's not pretty what they do to me. The stomach and bowel cramps, while extremely painful, are not the worst.


----------



## mzgarden

Over time, you will gain experience and not everything will be new -- it will become less difficult because you'll have developed knowledge that makes decision making faster and easier. When I started keto I was also teaching my DGD to add -- doesn't seem like there ought to be a connection, right? But.....first she had to count everything -- 2 + 3 sounded like 1,2,3,4,5. Now, she just 'knows' 2+3 is 5. She learned, she got faster and so did I about what foods worked and which ones had those 'sneaky' ingredients in them. Time & learning will reduce the feeling of being overwhelmed.

As for breakfast sausage - buy ground pork, season with pepper, sage, garlic and thyme, (salt if you are using it), roll it up in freeer paper, aluminum or plastic wrap and freeze as a log. I freeze slightly to make it easier to slice, slice, cook and freeze it as ready to eat. Local store runs ground pork (no fillers) for 99 cents a pound sometimes.


----------



## HDRider

RJ2019 said:


> I'm becoming one of those freaks who has to touch and read every label on everything


I have been a label reader since sitting at the table as a kid with nothing to read but my cereal box.

I am a ranking member of the royal label readers


----------



## Terri

People with food sensitivities ALWAYS read the label of a food they have not had lately. Always. They put soy in almost everything now, and just because it was not there 4 months ago does not mean that it is not there today


----------



## RJ2019

mzgarden said:


> Over time, you will gain experience and not everything will be new -- it will become less difficult because you'll have developed knowledge that makes decision making faster and easier. When I started keto I was also teaching my DGD to add -- doesn't seem like there ought to be a connection, right? But.....first she had to count everything -- 2 + 3 sounded like 1,2,3,4,5. Now, she just 'knows' 2+3 is 5. She learned, she got faster and so did I about what foods worked and which ones had those 'sneaky' ingredients in them. Time & learning will reduce the feeling of being overwhelmed.
> 
> As for breakfast sausage - buy ground pork, season with pepper, sage, garlic and thyme, (salt if you are using it), roll it up in freeer paper, aluminum or plastic wrap and freeze as a log. I freeze slightly to make it easier to slice, slice, cook and freeze it as ready to eat. Local store runs ground pork (no fillers) for 99 cents a pound sometimes.


Thanks, I will keep an eye out for ground pork. Honestly, I haven't seen it in the store I normally shop at. .99 cents a pound is very affordable, the ground pork sausage I was buying here was on the cheapo end of the spectrum and runs over $5 per lb. Because of just the cost of meats I had gotten into the habit of using rice, cheese, vegetables and cornmeal, breadcrumbs or beans to stretch out the meat.


----------



## Danaus29

You can still use vegetables to stretch out the meat. Just change the vegetables you use. In a healthy diet the meat should be the filler and the vegetables the main part of the dish. Unfortunately the vegetables often cost more than the meat. Learn about different herbs and spices and how to use them to give the vegetables a different flavor.

Mushrooms, peppers, onions and leafy greens make a wonderful supper when stir fried with a few eggs mixed in. Potato hash with onions, sweet potatoes, celery, peppers and some ground pork with some Mrs Dash steak seasoning is really tasty.

Salmon salad with baked salmon on a bed of lightly stir fried kale or other leafy green (or even cold on a bed of lettuce or mixed baby greens) and some chopped hard boiled egg is worth trying. I prefer some stir fry greens with bacon grease but other oils are good too.

I need to find a recipe for the fried green beans served in the Chinese restaurants. I love those beans, I could eat a plate of those and a bit of chicken-on-a-stick and be happy.

California style vegetables with red peppers, mushrooms and cashews are really good too. IMO, they go real good with blackened salad shrimp fried with snow peas.

I have one butternut squash left. I have been thinking of making butternut hash with ground beef. If you use a fattier beef and brown it first you can cook the squash in the beef fat. The fat gives the vegetables a good flavor.

The only real problem I would have with the diet is the loss of the little sugar or honey I use in my tea and the loss of my cheese. While I would miss my soda, I think I could live without it. The cheese would be my true Achilles tendon.

BTW, you can use tapioca starch. That means you could make a lot of unsweetened pie filling using various fruits. There are even recipes for pumpkin custard that might be modified to fit the diet.


----------



## Terri

Stir-fried green bean recipe

Heat hot pepper flakes in a little oil. Add fresh green beans and garlic and stir-fry until done. Add soy and sugar (I use use nutra sweet after I take it off of the heat)

There are a lot of recipes on-line: I just google "Chinese buffet green bean recipe" and I get a selection of recipes. Some call for things like hoisin sauce and some do not, but, the above recipe is what I used last summer for my fresh picked green beans as it is easy and tasty


----------



## Danaus29

How strange, they don't taste sweet. Also soy is not allowed in the Whole30. That would take a bit of tweeking. Maybe some thinly sliced mushrooms and slivers of red pepper along with the garlic, add a bit of lemon zest to give it some zing. Hmmm, now I want some green beans to experiment with. 

Yep, I will have to plant purple podded beans this year.

I found this Whole30 compliant recipe








Easy Whole30 Skillet Green Beans - Homemade Whole


Green beans are a great side dish to pair with any meal. These easy skillet green beans give a healthy serving of green veggies perfect for weeknight meals.



homemadewhole.com


----------



## TedH71

For me, I know coffee is a trigger unfortunately. I love coffee. If I have one medium cup of coffee, I know I will have to be within walking distance of a toilet. Caffeine is also another trigger. Even decaf tea or coffee will make me go for the bathrooms. So if I want coffee, I have to plan out my day and I'm ok with that.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> You can still use vegetables to stretch out the meat. Just change the vegetables you use. In a healthy diet the meat should be the filler and the vegetables the main part of the dish. Unfortunately the vegetables often cost more than the meat. Learn about different herbs and spices and how to use them to give the vegetables a different flavor.
> 
> Mushrooms, peppers, onions and leafy greens make a wonderful supper when stir fried with a few eggs mixed in. Potato hash with onions, sweet potatoes, celery, peppers and some ground pork with some Mrs Dash steak seasoning is really tasty.
> 
> Salmon salad with baked salmon on a bed of lightly stir fried kale or other leafy green (or even cold on a bed of lettuce or mixed baby greens) and some chopped hard boiled egg is worth trying. I prefer some stir fry greens with bacon grease but other oils are good too.
> 
> I need to find a recipe for the fried green beans served in the Chinese restaurants. I love those beans, I could eat a plate of those and a bit of chicken-on-a-stick and be happy.
> 
> California style vegetables with red peppers, mushrooms and cashews are really good too. IMO, they go real good with blackened salad shrimp fried with snow peas.
> 
> I have one butternut squash left. I have been thinking of making butternut hash with ground beef. If you use a fattier beef and brown it first you can cook the squash in the beef fat. The fat gives the vegetables a good flavor.
> 
> The only real problem I would have with the diet is the loss of the little sugar or honey I use in my tea and the loss of my cheese. While I would miss my soda, I think I could live without it. The cheese would be my true Achilles tendon.
> 
> BTW, you can use tapioca starch. That means you could make a lot of unsweetened pie filling using various fruits. There are even recipes for pumpkin custard that might be modified to fit the diet.


Oh my. THANK YOU!! Several wonderful ideas here. Going to try the veggie and egg stir fry tomorrow. Today I lived on leftover roast and potatoes, raw carrots, apple and a couple RX bars. Still hate this diet and miss my coffee.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> How strange, they don't taste sweet. Also soy is not allowed in the Whole30. That would take a bit of tweeking. Maybe some thinly sliced mushrooms and slivers of red pepper along with the garlic, add a bit of lemon zest to give it some zing. Hmmm, now I want some green beans to experiment with.
> 
> Yep, I will have to plant purple podded beans this year.
> 
> I found this Whole30 compliant recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Whole30 Skillet Green Beans - Homemade Whole
> 
> 
> Green beans are a great side dish to pair with any meal. These easy skillet green beans give a healthy serving of green veggies perfect for weeknight meals.
> 
> 
> 
> homemadewhole.com


Not supposed to use artificial sweetners either. It really is a restrictive diet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

When we did Paleo, we tweaked it a bit. Coffee was essential. A person just can’t deal with that much change at once.


----------



## RJ2019

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When we did Paleo, we tweaked it a bit. Coffee was essential. A person just can’t deal with that much change at once.


Coffee IS essential! Lack of it makes me cranky, unmotivated and constipated.


----------



## mnn2501

RJ2019 said:


> Coffee IS essential! Lack of it makes me cranky, unmotivated and constipated.


As with any caffeine addiction, after 2-3 weeks without it, your body goes back to normal and you no longer get cranky, etc.


----------



## coolrunnin

mnn2501 said:


> As with any caffeine addiction, after 2-3 weeks without it, your body goes back to normal and you no longer get cranky, etc.


That's total nonsense! Lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Different folks experience different effects.


----------



## Terri

Danaeus the buffet style green beans are not supposed to have more than a snitch of sugar: if they taste weet there is too much in.

I did not realize that soy sauce was not allowed on the whole 30 diet: it really is restrictive isn't it? Though it sounds like after 30 days you can start adding foods in? Did the doctor even SAY why she put you on it? Because using it for weight loss would be very different than using it to identify trigger foods!


----------



## Danaus29

RJ2019 said:


> Not supposed to use artificial sweetners either. It really is a restrictive diet.


I can't use artificial sweetener anyway. Tastes awful and makes me really sick.


----------



## Danaus29

Terri, all the recipies I found called for quite a bit of sugar. At least to me it seems like quite a bit of sugar. 

RJ2019, you can stir fry asparagus with garlic, mushrooms and red pepper slivers too. My grandma always made slimy, gooey creamed asparagus which I hated. I didn't know the stuff could taste good until I had some at a restaurant once. I like it so much I planted a good size patch of it. Most doesn't make it to the house because we eat a lot raw. But stir fried tender crisp with some seasoning vegetables it can be delicious. I have used flour to make a thickened sauce but since you are allowed tapioca use that if you want a clingy sauce.

Another dish I have made but hubby doesn't like is steamed kale and eggs. In a frying pan you stir fry, in just a bit of oil, some kale and onion or leeks until tender. Then make little dips in the kale and break an egg into each dip. Cover and steam until the eggs are done as much as you like. You can use any leafy green you prefer in place of kale. Hubby doesn't like it because he doesn't have enough teeth to chew the greens. You can add slivered almonds or cashew pieces if you like.

I like experimenting with food. Mom doesn't know where I get it from and won't try new foods. But when you have mouths to feed and fresh vegetables in the garden you do what you have to. The same old pot roast or fried vegetables gets pretty old after years of eating it.

I saw a brussels sprout, red beet and sweet potato roast that looked pretty good once but I haven't made it yet. You quarter the sprouts and remove the white sliver of midrib (saw that in Cooking With Lydia) and cut sweet potatoes and beets into pieces about that size. Drizzle with olive oil, sprinkle some seasonings on them and bake in a cake pan until they are tender. 

Recently I read where you can roast radishes with other root crops. The article said it mellows the bite and gives them a different flavor.

I want to try this minestrone soup








Classic Minestrone Soup


Warm up with this vegetarian minestrone soup! This classic minestrone soup recipe is healthy, easy to make, and tastes incredible. It's vegan, too, if you don't top it with cheese.




cookieandkate.com





It can be tweeked to your diet by leaving the beans out and using riced cauliflower instead of rice. Add some browned pork if you like.


----------



## RJ2019

Terri said:


> Danaeus the buffet style green beans are not supposed to have more than a snitch of sugar: if they taste weet there is too much in.
> 
> I did not realize that soy sauce was not allowed on the whole 30 diet: it really is restrictive isn't it? Though it sounds like after 30 days you can start adding foods in? Did the doctor even SAY why she put you on it? Because using it for weight loss would be very different than using it to identify trigger foods!


I have persistent pain in my guts and some other damage. I've already eliminated all of the usual suspects like alcohol, and then gluten. The new doctor mentioned something about this diet "resetting everything" in my body, which I think is a crock of crap. She really didn't explain much, just told me to try it. But I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired, so here I am on this awful fad diet she told me to look into......

For whatever it's worth I'm not bigtime overweight or anything. I could lose 15lbs without getting into skinny territory, but weight isn't a driving force behind this diet.


----------



## Danaus29

I feel for you. It really does take some time to change your cooking and eating habits. I grew up eating eggs for breakfast and meat at every meal. As a teen I switched to lots of oatmeal and toasted cheese sandwiches. When hubby and I had 2 small children to feed I started vegetarian nights and an occasional junk food supper. When I was working we ate way too much fast food because I was always too tired and sore to cook. Now I am in the process of trying to get an old man to eat more fruits and vegetables. It's not easy, even when it is for your health. But there are good tasty choices out there. I hope you find ones you like.


----------



## Terri

RJ2019, it is a real thing I am afraid. No lie. I have done something similar, and I am doing it right now because I ate too many allergy foods over the holidays.The food was good, but, for the last few days I have had a headache, a stuffy nose, and I feel drowsy and that is because I ate too much turkey, potatos, green beans, etc. I have a mild allergy to all of that and I ate too much of it. 

See, when I was tested for food allergies I tested positive to EVERY food on their list with the exception of wheat, fish, chocolate, and beef. And I cannot make a balanced diet out of THAT, and so I generally rotate through the foods I am allergic to: one day I might have milk and eggs along side of the "safe" foods and the next day I might have salad and pork. Etc

I have learned that if I do not eat any one allergy food more than 2 days in a row I will not feel bad at all, but, I overdid the turkey and potatos this Thanksgiving, not to mention the green beans and such. And so now I have the dreary job of avoiding most of my favorite foods for a few days to allow my system to calm down and to reduce the inflammation. And I REALLY wanted to make corn bread for dinner tonight but I will not. I ate fish for dinner instead. If I do not allow ENOUGH days for my system to clean itself then I will have to start over again. And, I do not wish to do this again any time soon.

People with GI upsets often do the same thing. Allowing the inflammation in your body to die down really is a thing. Once the inflammation has died down the human body is less touchy. So, I have a headache today because I had a bad diet for several days in a row, but according to my figures I should feel much better tomorrow night. And, after that I should be able to eat a slice of cornbread with my dinner without showing any symptoms at all, because I will have allowed my body to "reset".

I also use allergy pills, but, it is not enough. If I want to feel really good I MUST eat lightly of the allergy foods and heavily of the "safe" foods, which I usually do. Because I hate feeling bad

So, tomorrow the cornbread, and the day after that perhaps some fried potatos with my dinner. YUM!


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> Terri, all the recipies I found called for quite a bit of sugar. At least to me it seems like quite a bit of sugar.
> 
> RJ2019, you can stir fry asparagus with garlic, mushrooms and red pepper slivers too. My grandma always made slimy, gooey creamed asparagus which I hated. I didn't know the stuff could taste good until I had some at a restaurant once. I like it so much I planted a good size patch of it. Most doesn't make it to the house because we eat a lot raw. But stir fried tender crisp with some seasoning vegetables it can be delicious. I have used flour to make a thickened sauce but since you are allowed tapioca use that if you want a clingy sauce.
> 
> Another dish I have made but hubby doesn't like is steamed kale and eggs. In a frying pan you stir fry, in just a bit of oil, some kale and onion or leeks until tender. Then make little dips in the kale and break an egg into each dip. Cover and steam until the eggs are done as much as you like. You can use any leafy green you prefer in place of kale. Hubby doesn't like it because he doesn't have enough teeth to chew the greens. You can add slivered almonds or cashew pieces if you like.
> 
> I like experimenting with food. Mom doesn't know where I get it from and won't try new foods. But when you have mouths to feed and fresh vegetables in the garden you do what you have to. The same old pot roast or fried vegetables gets pretty old after years of eating it.
> 
> I saw a brussels sprout, red beet and sweet potato roast that looked pretty good once but I haven't made it yet. You quarter the sprouts and remove the white sliver of midrib (saw that in Cooking With Lydia) and cut sweet potatoes and beets into pieces about that size. Drizzle with olive oil, sprinkle some seasonings on them and bake in a cake pan until they are tender.
> 
> Recently I read where you can roast radishes with other root crops. The article said it mellows the bite and gives them a different flavor.
> 
> I want to try this minestrone soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Minestrone Soup
> 
> 
> Warm up with this vegetarian minestrone soup! This classic minestrone soup recipe is healthy, easy to make, and tastes incredible. It's vegan, too, if you don't top it with cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookieandkate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be tweeked to your diet by leaving the beans out and using riced cauliflower instead of rice. Add some browned pork if you like.


I would totally go for that minestrone! I bought a flat iron (chuck) roast I was going to make in the slow cooker, im not horribly imaginative at times (trying to get trough final exams right now!) But i have a few peopers leftover from garden, the usual onion and garlic, celery, carrots, sliced tomatos in freezer and also some grated squash and zucchini in freezer go work with. Swiss chard in the garden, broccoli, and cabbage not done yet...

Trying to dream up a way to make it yummy. I have a 1 year old and a 3 year old I need to convince to eat this stuff too...that can get difficult sometimes.

And i checked out plain ground pork today, it was $3.79 per lb for no brand plain ground. I'll have to wait until its on sale.


----------



## Danaus29

Hmmm, I would make the roast in the crockpot. Before cooking cut some holes in it and stuff them with garlic. Chop a head of cabbage and cook it stir fry style with diced peppers and onions and thinly sliced celery and carrots. When the roast is done cut it in thin slices.

Kids are hard to feed. They have more sensitive taste buds and may not like stuff that is good. I had one that refused to eat anything grown in worm poop (fruit and vegetables) and one that refused to eat meat.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> Hmmm, I would make the roast in the crockpot. Before cooking cut some holes in it and stuff them with garlic. Chop a head of cabbage and cook it stir fry style with diced peppers and onions and thinly sliced celery and carrots. When the roast is done cut it in thin slices.
> 
> Kids are hard to feed. They have more sensitive taste buds and may not like stuff that is good. I had one that refused to eat anything grown in worm poop (fruit and vegetables) and one that refused to eat meat.


Thank you...once again! You're brilliant...poking holes and putting garlic into the meat is something I never would have thought of. Have been putting some thought into seasoning. Think I want to use basil, possibly some rosemary, and crushed peppers I dried over the summer on it along with salt. Swiss chard salad with cider vinegar on it may be good also, kids won't eat it but I sure will. The cabbage usn't done forming heads yet but certainly I can grab a few leaves off.


----------



## Danaus29

If you like eggs you can always make scrambles. I often use salsa and mushrooms but salsa often has sugar and other junk. Take the main ingredients of salsa, tomatoes, peppers and onions and stir fry until they start to brown a bit. Then add your beaten eggs and cook until the eggs are done. This can be varied quite a bit. I've done it with green beans, kale, boc choi, even horseradish flowers and leaves. My kids would eat scrambles with greens better than just cooked greens alone. Sometimes when using a lot of tomatoes it ends up a bit soupy when the eggs are done. But it is still very good, IMO. 

I have made stuffed zucchini with browned meat and spagetti sauce (but that is forbidden because of the additives) but I haven't figured out a way to use shredded zucchini. I'm working on it though.


----------



## RJ2019

I add shredded zucchini to spaghetti sauce when I make it to fool the kids into eating it. Also good in soups, have used in stew, in the sausage filling for stuffed (pumpkin, peppers, whatever you stuff with sausage). Also great added to grilled hamburgers. If you use a lot in hamburgers you may have to add an egg to hold it together though.

Your garlic stuffed roast idea was awesome!! I made my own season mix for it also, then cooked meat most of the way in slow cooker. Then wrapped it in cabbage leaves to keep it from getting too brown. Added veggies (potato, carrot, onion, celery, swiss chard) and some pistachios and packed it around the meat then kept cooking it until the veggies were done. It was REALLY good... the kids even liked the meat but wouldn't eat the vegetables. One kid has discovered he loves pistachios and kept stealing them while I was cracking them to add to the roast.

I was thinking about making a crustless quiche and adding greens and mushrooms to it, nornally I put a LOT of cheese in them but I guess it can just be a plain egg bake without cheese. Nutritional yeast helps when I add it to eggs...the yeast is another thing the kids have decided they both like.


----------



## Danaus29

Shredded zucchini in stuffed squash, that sounds really good. I'll have to try that next summer.

I don't like a lot of cheese in a quiche. I like my cheese, but not that way. Quiche was about the only way I could get my son to eat spinach, just as long as there wasn't a lot of spinach in it. It always had to have mushrooms, onions and not green peppers. Cherry tomatoes were often added since we always have an overabundance of those.


----------



## RJ2019

Cherry tomatoes in quiche-- will have to try that one of these days! I'm going to have to buy some extra eggs next time I go to a store- eggs have been on the menu pretty frequently lately.


----------



## Danaus29

The garlic inside a roast idea came from watching a Justin Wilson cooking show. He made some really good stuff.

For a good dessert (if you have an ice crushing, heavy duty blender) you could make fruit kinda smoothies. I have never had almond or coconut milk so I don't know if those are sweet tasting or not, but frozen fruit drinks are usually pretty good. Just put frozen fruit in a blender and add some liquid, enough to process the fruit. Apple juice is good but if you like the almond or coconut milk you can add that. It wouldn't be a sorbet because it doesn't have sugar. There are Whole30 compliant smoothie recipies out there but you can play around with fruits you like.


----------



## mzgarden

@RJ2019 - good for you keeping on with this AND coming here regularly to vent, ask for ideas, etc. Community can be encouraging.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> The garlic inside a roast idea came from watching a Justin Wilson cooking show. He made some really good stuff.
> 
> For a good dessert (if you have an ice crushing, heavy duty blender) you could make fruit kinda smoothies. I have never had almond or coconut milk so I don't know if those are sweet tasting or not, but frozen fruit drinks are usually pretty good. Just put frozen fruit in a blender and add some liquid, enough to process the fruit. Apple juice is good but if you like the almond or coconut milk you can add that. It wouldn't be a sorbet because it doesn't have sugar. There are Whole30 compliant smoothie recipies out there but you can play around with fruits you like.


I do not have a blender or food processor. If I did, I would totally make breakfast smoothies and put green tea powder in them. I think apple/cinnamon/banana would make a good smoothie...


----------



## Terri

My kids preferred their vegetables raw. That was dead easy: when I cooked something I left their veggies out of the pot. They never DID like cabbage, but they did well with celery, carrots, thawed peas, etc.

Because you cannot argue with a one year old. Nope.


----------



## RJ2019

Terri said:


> My kids preferred their vegetables raw. That was dead easy: when I cooked something I left their veggies out of the pot. They never DID like cabbage, but they did well with celery, carrots, thawed peas, etc.
> 
> Because you cannot argue with a one year old. Nope.


It's interesting sometimes what tiny kids will or won't eat. Mine both eat some interesting stuff, for instance they both love chomping down on roasted seaweed snacks. The kids like seaweed so much, I buy it in bulk!


----------



## RJ2019

I stumbled across some hot dogs that work for this diet today!!! I was grabbing hot dogs to roast for the kids this afternoon (its a brush burning tradition here) and was reading ingredient labels. I wasnt REALLY expecting to find anything I could eat but amazingly, there was one brand that worked. We had a great time roasting mini dogs.

In other news, I think I'm eating too much because I feel like im starving all the time on this diet. Cant eat Christmas goodies, grumble!!!!!! Still irritated and feeling very deprived.


----------



## Terri

I felt starving when I went on the diabetic diet, because I had to cut out the sweets and cut down on the grain. It made my blood sugar drop into the normal range, and my body did NOT like that!

It took a bit, but my body learned to deal with it and after a couple of weeks the strongest cravings went away. It also helped that I scheduled between meal snacks. And the between meal snacks had carbs. Because you are not eating grain, the carbs that come to mind first are fruit and oven fries.

To make oven fries I slice potatos into wedges, put them in a large bowl and drizzle oil in them, and then mix with my hand until they are all lightly coated. Then I put them on a cookie sheet, sprinkle with salt, and bake at 425 or so until they are browned a bit: it takes 20-40 minutes depending on how thickly you sliced the potato. I think you will find the kids just love them!

The whole 30 diet allows potatos and also canola oil, olive oil, and a few other oils. While they do forbid french fries I suspect that they mean McDonald fries or the bags of commercial oven fries, as both have a variety of unhealthy ingredients in them.


----------



## RJ2019

Terri said:


> I felt starving when I went on the diabetic diet, because I had to cut out the sweets and cut down on the grain. It made my blood sugar drop into the normal range, and my body did NOT like that!
> 
> It took a bit, but my body learned to deal with it and after a couple of weeks the strongest cravings went away. It also helped that I scheduled between meal snacks. And the between meal snacks had carbs. Because you are not eating grain, the carbs that come to mind first are fruit and oven fries.
> 
> To make oven fries I slice potatos into wedges, put them in a large bowl and drizzle oil in them, and then mix with my hand until they are all lightly coated. Then I put them on a cookie sheet, sprinkle with salt, and bake at 425 or so until they are browned a bit: it takes 20-40 minutes depending on how thickly you sliced the potato. I think you will find the kids just love them!
> 
> The whole 30 diet allows potatos and also canola oil, olive oil, and a few other oils. While they do forbid french fries I suspect that they mean McDonald fries or the bags of commercial oven fries, as both have a variety of unhealthy ingredients in them.


Oven fries sound like a good idea, thanks!


----------



## mnn2501

coolrunnin said:


> That's total nonsense! Lol


Absolutely 100% true, I had a BIG Mountain Dew addition, -- cranky, headaches if I didn't have it. I gave it up and under 2 weeks later I was fine.


----------



## coolrunnin

mnn2501 said:


> Absolutely 100% true, I had a BIG Mountain Dew addition, -- cranky, headaches if I didn't have it. I gave it up and under 2 weeks later I was fine.


It was a joke son... lol


----------



## Wolf mom

RJ2019 said:


> n other news, I think I'm eating too much because I feel like im starving all the time on this diet. Cant eat Christmas goodies, grumble!!!!!! Still irritated and feeling very deprived.


This sounds like a form of an old elimination diet. Really helpful if you want to get well for the rest of your life. 
Sounds like not only does eating have to change, but an attitude adjustment is in order too. There's a lot of posts from people willing to help by offering ideas. People that have had eating issues also. They've survived - you can to.


----------



## RJ2019

Wolf mom said:


> This sounds like a form of an old elimination diet. Really helpful if you want to get well for the rest of your life.
> Sounds like not only does eating have to change, but an attitude adjustment is in order too. There's a lot of posts from people willing to help by offering ideas. People that have had eating issues also. They've survived - you can to.


That was unhelpful.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Honesty there, not what you wanted to hear, but it most likely is true. And likely intended to be helpful. 

Your doctor gave you a wake up call. You are the ONLY one who can make the decision about whether eating healthy to heal your body is what you want to do.


----------



## Wolf mom

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Honesty there, not what you wanted to hear, but it most likely is true. And likely intended to be helpful.
> 
> Your doctor gave you a wake up call. You are the ONLY one who can make the decision about whether eating healthy to heal your body is what you want to do.


Thank you, Alice.


----------



## RJ2019

Laat night's oven fries and approved hot dogs were a hit with the kids.


----------



## Terri

Great!


----------



## Cabin Fever

I'm sitting here wonder what an improved hot dog is? We make our "hot dogs" from carrots.


----------



## RJ2019

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm sitting here wonder what an improved hot dog is? We make our "hot dogs" from carrots.


Approved hot dogs. Made with beef, water, salt and spices, celery powder. None of the weird stuff in them


----------



## kinderfeld

RJ2019 said:


> A little background: I have some unexplained inflammation issues that have been bothering me since I was in my 20's. I am mid 30's now. Recently found out about some organ damage, saw a doctor for a follow-up visit. A new doctor who is completing her residency.
> 
> Anyway. She ordered a bunch of tests and bloodwork, referred me to a G.I. specialist. Then she told me if I was able to, I should try this diet called Whole30. I had never heard of it before, so looked into it after I got home that afternoon.
> 
> Guys..... I think that lady is a quack. Like seriously?!?? I feel like it is completely unrealistic to ask a person to entirely cut out THAT many entire food groups at once. No grains whatsoever, no sugars, no dairy AND no beans?! I'm sure I am forgetting something else here but can't remember what it was.
> 
> So here I am, all pissed off at myself because I am unable to follow this doctor recommended diet for even a few hours. Honestly, every time I think about it I get fits of rage. Has anyone else tried this diet at all, and how on earth did you make it work? This idea is just crazy to me. And for those who are trying to lose weight, I've got just the starvation diet for you!


Then don't do it.


----------



## Danaus29

kinderfeld said:


> Then don't do it.


She said the doctor said if she was able. 

RJ2019, do the hot dogs taste good? I know you said the kids like them but do you?

Give yourself credit for doing the best you have been able to this far. Diet change is a lifestyle change, one many people have had to work with for various reasons. What is important is that you are trying this in hopes of finding why you don't feel well. Have you noticed a difference in how you feel?

My daughter has several health problems but she refuses to do anything that might make herself feel better. My son still refuses to cut his portions and eat more vegetables. At least you are trying to help yourself feel better.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> She said the doctor said if she was able.
> 
> RJ2019, do the hot dogs taste good? I know you said the kids like them but do you?
> 
> Give yourself credit for doing the best you have been able to this far. Diet change is a lifestyle change, one many people have had to work with for various reasons. What is important is that you are trying this in hopes of finding why you don't feel well. Have you noticed a difference in how you feel?
> 
> My daughter has several health problems but she refuses to do anything that might make herself feel better. My son still refuses to cut his portions and eat more vegetables. At least you are trying to help yourself feel better.


The hot dogs are pretty good. I REALLY like that I can have this item on the table for the kids fast and that it conforms to the diet. Maybe more about them than me, but sometimes you really dont want to cook separate meals for everyone! It makes sticking to a diet much more difficult if you have to make meals twice.

Too soon to tell if I feel better yet. I think I notice less pain but had a horrible bloating and hurting episode 2 days ago that I think may have been from too much salt? I haven't pinned that one down yet. Maybe gluten also, I dont keep gluten in my house anymore but someone gave the kids cookies and treats that definitely contain gluten and I let the kids have them. It could be that just touching gluten gives me a reaction, but that seems sort of extreme. However, I suspected this may be the case which is why I yarded it all out of my house instead of just abstaining while letting the kids eat it.

Nothing miraculous is happening but I'm going to stick it out the 30 days and see anyway. Or try to anyway... holidays are an awful time to do this!


----------



## Danaus29

I'll help. I'll eat your share of the cookies and remove that temptation!
But seriously, I just got word I am borderline diabetic. I have to cut back on the cookies, pasta and soda.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> I'll help. I'll eat your share of the cookies and remove that temptation!
> But seriously, I just got word I am borderline diabetic. I have to cut back on the cookies, pasta and soda.


Diabetes is hard. It's so hard to follow a strict diabetic diet and that goes double for type1 diabetic children! Wishing you the best in your own diet changes, sorry you have to do this.


----------



## Danaus29

It runs in the family. I am now the age my grandpa was when a neighbor found him wandering a field in the winter. That was when he was diagnosed. For the next 15 years it was controlled through diet and exercise. But every time he went into the hospital they would get his levels all messed up. 

Right now it means cutting back on the soda (which is the worst part because I love the bubbles but hate artificial sweeteners), drinking more water and trying to be more active. I don't eat much candy (never really have) or a lot of processed snacks. It's something that has to be done. I've seen what happens to people with uncontrolled diabetes.


----------



## kinderfeld

RJ2019 said:


> Approved hot dogs. Made with beef, water, salt and spices, celery powder. None of the weird stuff in them


LOL!!! It's still a hotdog.


----------



## kinnb

@Danaus29 what about a soda stream machine where you can make your own fizzies of all kinds (so I hear)?

to all of you making changes for better health....I'm cheering you on over here in the sandbox! 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> It runs in the family. I am now the age my grandpa was when a neighbor found him wandering a field in the winter. That was when he was diagnosed. For the next 15 years it was controlled through diet and exercise. But every time he went into the hospital they would get his levels all messed up.
> 
> Right now it means cutting back on the soda (which is the worst part because I love the bubbles but hate artificial sweeteners), drinking more water and trying to be more active. I don't eat much candy (never really have) or a lot of processed snacks. It's something that has to be done. I've seen what happens to people with uncontrolled diabetes.


I hear that, soda can be a tough habit to break! And diet soda is straight up nasty, not to mention the chemicals in the sweetners used.

I drink a lot of LaCroix. It doesnt have much of a taste (coconut is my favorite) and no calories but it sure helps with the sugar craving. My older kid calls it bubbly water.


----------



## Danaus29

kinnb, I've thought about it but never really looked into one.
I could be happy drinking sparkling grape juice instead of soda. But the sugar level is about the same and the grape juice is very expensive.

I'll check out the LaCroix. Many artificial sweeteners make me really sick so I don't drink much flavored water. I can handle most herbal tea, sweet or not sweet, as long as it's hot. Bigelow makes some really good ones.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> kinnb, I've thought about it but never really looked into one.
> I could be happy drinking sparkling grape juice instead of soda. But the sugar level is about the same and the grape juice is very expensive.
> 
> I'll check out the LaCroix. Many artificial sweeteners make me really sick so I don't drink much flavored water. I can handle most herbal tea, sweet or not sweet, as long as it's hot. Bigelow makes some really good ones.


My go-to for tea has been the Good Earth sweet and spicy kind. I dont even need sugar with it. I go through SO much of the stuff it's crazy. It makes great sun tea also!


----------



## Danaus29

I used to have a hibiscus tea that was really good. Haven't found it since I used the last bag. Celestial Seasonings makes several zinger teas that are good, the lemon is great for relieving sinus pressure. Their citrus sunrise and the peach ones are sweeter than most flavors. Bigelow makes a citrus and sinfully cinnamon which are good without sugar.

I just can't stand drinking a lot of plain water.

You can make a really good tea using lemon balm and mint leaves. I grow both and often make tea with them, separately or combined. The chocolate mint has turned out to be hardier than most mints I have tried but I want try growing the orange mint again. 

Mints do not grow well in heavy clay soil.


----------



## altair

I love seltzer water. There are a million kinds and quite a few that have no sweeteners, artificial or otherwise  I like the Polar Juniors, the mini cans. I think they're marketed toward kids, but oh well.


----------



## RJ2019

altair said:


> I love seltzer water. There are a million kinds and quite a few that have no sweeteners, artificial or otherwise  I like the Polar Juniors, the mini cans. I think they're marketed toward kids, but oh well.


Yes, I like the calorie free ones with no sweetners whatsoever in them. There are a few that are flavored with juice also. Both kinds work for this diet.


----------



## RJ2019

Danaus29 said:


> I used to have a hibiscus tea that was really good. Haven't found it since I used the last bag. Celestial Seasonings makes several zinger teas that are good, the lemon is great for relieving sinus pressure. Their citrus sunrise and the peach ones are sweeter than most flavors. Bigelow makes a citrus and sinfully cinnamon which are good without sugar.
> 
> I just can't stand drinking a lot of plain water.
> 
> You can make a really good tea using lemon balm and mint leaves. I grow both and often make tea with them, separately or combined. The chocolate mint has turned out to be hardier than most mints I have tried but I want try growing the orange mint again.
> 
> Mints do not grow well in heavy clay soil.


I've always loved the celestial seasonings teas, but some of them have weird ingredients and when I really started reading labels, I gravitated towards the more basic peppermint, cinnamon, chamomile. Their peach and a lot of the other ones are really delicious but I've become suspicious of what's in them. Stash is a good brand as well. As for growing mint, it will take over a garden quick! Currently I'm looking for a hanging houseplant planter so I can grow mint or another shade tolerant herb in it.


----------



## RJ2019

Day 14 of this nonsense diet now, and it is not helping with the gut problems. I don't know what is triggering these pains but it is definitely not something that was eliminated in the diet. Lot of pain last night and this morning. No diet cheating. Not sure if I want to continue with this.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Brainstorming:
1. Check appendix location ? (normally lower right quadrant of your abdomen)
2. Have you eliminated all sources of gluten? (amazingly hard to do)
3. Could it be related to hormones or endometriosis? (I don't know if you are post menopausal, etc.)
4. Do you have either diarrhea or constipation?
5. Do you have abdominal scar tissue from old surgeries?

I think you need to call one of the doctors back today. Either the gut doc or your primary care physician.


----------



## Terri

It has been 14 days? I would consider calling the doctor and asking for advice as to what to do next.


----------



## mnn2501

RJ2019 said:


> That was unhelpful.


It actually was very helpful, you just don't want to hear it. Look, it doesn't matter to us whether you're on the diet or not, either do it or don't - your choice.


----------



## Terri

Yes it WAS helpful! You will have a vague idea of what foods are not causing you harm. 

It is not unusual for people to live on just one food for a couple of days, and if it helps their gut then they add back the foods one per day, until their gut complains again. Elimination diets are tiresome but some people do very well with them.


----------



## kinderfeld

How's this going?


----------



## Kstar

The thing is...if you have unexplained inflammation and nothing else is helping then how is this lady a quack? She's trying to exhaust your options to see if there is anything that might help you.

Whole30 is not easy to follow, it does take discipline, but for someone like me that has issues with wheat especially just avoiding all grains helps my joints tremendously. If I can cut back sugar a lot that helps, too. I won't avoid dairy generally, but I limit my intake of conventional dairy and the only milk I will drink is raw A2.

Maybe your doctor didn't explain to you the "why" and maybe that's why she sounds crazy. A lot of grains in the USA have been modified and do bother many many people. Sugar causes inflammation, especially if too much is consumed. Conventional dairy is pretty much milk pus and antibiotics/growth hormones so that's not good for anybody. Beans actually have toxic lectins in them that do cause issues and some people are especially sensitive. 

Why not give it a try? Even if you don't follow it 100%, follow it as much as possible for a short amount of time and see how you feel? It can be done. Just look online for recipe ideas.

It's not a starvation diet...it's a diet based on plant toxins and sensitivities. 

Ultimately, whether you follow it or not is up to you. You will never know if you don't try it, though. What if it helps you feel so much better? I know if I avoid grains and sugar as much as possible, I feel so much healthier - I have more energy, I'm not as tired, the joint pain goes away, etc. - it's great. 

There is such thing as non-dairy creamer. There is such thing as keto and grain free options. You live in a great day and age for this diet because there are so many products out there to help. It'd even be more beneficial for you to put raw honey in your coffee instead of sugar.

This diet is totally possible, and yes, it is a big adjustment at first. You don't have to dive in 100% at first, you can adjust slowly and in fact, that is probably less of a shock to your system. Start with just wheat and beans, then other grains like corn, then sugar, then dairy. A tiny bit of good quality dairy probably wouldn't hurt, though, unless you are sensitive 

I hope that you are at least able to try it and that it helps because it's nice to feel better.


----------



## RJ2019

kinderfeld said:


> How's this going?


I ended up finishing the starvation diet. Adding unsweetened coffee with coconut milk back into my life around day 15 was a total game changer. Much happier person with coffee!!

I have somewhat less pain but it has not gone away. I am afraid to add several things back into the diet, all I have reincorporated so far is sugar and a very limited amount of grains. No legumes, dairy, soy, preservatives. I am working with a G.I. specialist to find the offending gut problem because I simply cannot tolerate the pain anymore


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I hope they get the issue solved for you.

A couple of weeks ago, I tried a hemp product. It was a CBN tincture, not THC. HOLY TUMMY PAIN. After I figured out the cause, it took close to ten days to recover.


----------



## RJ2019

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope they get the issue solved for you.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I tried a hemp product. It was a CBN tincture, not THC. HOLY TUMMY PAIN. After I figured out the cause, it took close to ten days to recover.


Oh no!! That sounds like an awful experience. I know of folks who say they benefit from it, personally I am a little afraid to try it. It may be an irrational fear, but I don't want to get high off the stuff. Not taking anything unless I HAVE to.


----------



## Terri

RJ2019 said:


> Oh no!! That sounds like an awful experience. I know of folks who say they benefit from it, personally I am a little afraid to try it. It may be an irrational fear, but I don't want to get high off the stuff. Not taking anything unless I HAVE to.


I don't blame you! I hate being drunk and I have no intention of getting high.

Just FYI, I have used CBD oil, the stuff that is legal in every state, and I did NOT get high. Not at all. I find that the relief from symptoms is weaker than the prescription pills, but prescription pills make me feel stupid and the CBD oil does not.

In the end, everybody has to decide what works for them


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

CBD doesn’t bother me. CBN was the nightmare. 

Neither one causes a high.


----------



## Kstar

I'm sorry to hear your pain hasn't gone away. That's always an awful thing. Diets can take a while before they take full effect, too. Hopefully your doctors can get to the root of the problem.

I was going to ask if you've tried CBD oil. I see that some people also beat me to it, but it was been doing wonders for me. Many use it for pain. Charlotte's Web is a great quality one, it's the one I'm using - extremely happy with it.


----------

